# pat patricks yard raided



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

Terry williams the owner of AADR all american dog registry was also there

http://www.tucsoncitizen.com/archive/local/77369.php


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

wow did you read the comments at the bottem :stick: :stick:


----------



## litter mates (Jun 5, 2007)

sw_df27 said:


> wow did you read the comments at the bottem :stick: :stick:


yeah, what in the world are those people on!!!!! they should be beat senseless!!


----------



## scottronics01 (Dec 27, 2007)

> 3. Comment by Evadean S. (Evadean) - February 19,2008 @ 12:11PM
> 
> Maybe they ought to make boxing illegal as it is just humans beating each other up. Some die in boxing also so why is dog fighting illegal but not human's boxing. That all is what some people call entertainment letting the strong overpower the weaker one in the name of entertainment. dog fighting makes as much sense as boxing





> 47. Comment by David G. (#2694) - February 20,2008 @ 8:43AM
> Rating: 1 Thumb Down
> 
> Oh, so it's all about the owner. I know an excellent owner who's taken care of her dog and loved him.
> ...


WTF!!!! I wish there was a way track down people like this and put them down insted of the pups that will pay the price...:snap:


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

:snap: people are MORONIC LOSERS!!! can some one please leave a post there setting these fools straight!!!!!


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Same old rediculous assumptions out of naive and uneducated people. Does anyone here beleive that a self-respecting dogman would show up to a match with a dog that had to be "forced" to go??? Does any one beleive that a dog has to be trained to fight??? These are the things that really get on my nerves when do-gooders spew their worthless opinions about "dogfighting". I do not advocate or participate in the sport but I know better than to think that just any old regular dog can be forced or trained to do it. Since there was a reference to boxing, I have a couple myself. Would Don King endorse or promote a guy who he had to force to fight, or would he be sure of the man before he put his name on the line??? Here's another for all those morons that beleive an APBT is a ruthless killer of anything crossing his path - Think about Mike Tyson and why he has lost all respect and chances of ever getting a match again in this country. He cannot be trusted, he has a very unstable temperment. Same thing goes for pit dogs, folks. No man in his right mind is going to put his reputation on a fighter who he can't rely on or trust. The willingness to go is not enough.

Alright, now I'm done ranting. Here's another case in Saline Co, Arkansas. Read the forum that goes along with it. I've been following it for a while and there is some juicy stuff on the HSUS.
http://arkansasmatters.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=419&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=15


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

ill have to read more of that article later buzz, i got to the part where a guy says, "im a dog lover but i would rather see a dog euthanized then be on a chain" WOW!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

Geez. I was honestly just checking out his breedings last week and going to give him a call. Thats pretty trippy. 

I can't believe that bull. 

"Even among the puppies there could be generations of fighting dogs," he said. "There's no way you can train that out of a puppy."

How do they explain not only Vicks dogs but many other dogs taken from fight bust, ADULTS not just pups adopted out. Dogs from other bust have become service and therapy dogs.


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

Best believe it will only be going down hill from this point on. 

I'm particularly worried for the folks who rely on the AADR for registration/showing purposes. What will become of their sanctioned clubs? One of my local clubs has already made the switch to become ADBA-sanctioned.

This must be better than sex for the nuts over at the H$U$... One major registry and a famed breeder at the same time...


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

AADR was a bunk registry anyhow. Registering dogs by photo. I have a friend with a boxer pit. looks boxer to and they sent her nice colorful papers lol..


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

Thats a shame to the above post but I think the shows were worth registering for. There are plenty of mutts in the ADBA and UKC. I didn't know they registered dogs by photo, I used a 4 generation pedigree and dual register ADBA/AADR. I thought they required at least a 3 generation pedigree so not sure how you're friend was able to register without?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

because you can do a single reg. and just send pics and they send you papers saying you dog is pit. then they breed to another pit that they did the same pic thing with and got pups with aadr papers and one gen. yes the ukc and adba may have hung papers all registry's due but if you know what you are getting from a breeder it isn't often a problem. Those papers just give poor breeder more want to breed because now they can get more money because their dogs have papers and people will not know any better. I have seen this done with way more than one person. I know of several people that have registered this way with the aadr and the apbr.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Wow. I hope ASPCA can get ahold of these dogs somehow and get them away from HSUS. It's just so sad the dogs always have to pay the price. I hate people.


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

I did single registration as I said with a pedigree included. I've filled out the forms on my dogs and none said anything about picture if you don't have a pedigree, like some registries do. So I was unaware that they allowed that. 

If you get a dog from a trusted breeder you know then you don't have to worry about it true but the same with AADR. Before OFRNR my friend bought some dogs from Norrod which were AADR reg. he trusted the peds and then had him do ADBA for him because he wanted the ADBA papers. When I get dogs from friends under AADR registration I know the pedigrees are correct. 

If you go to just anyone then there is always a risk no matter the registration. I know dozens of dogs with hung papers in ADBA and some in UKC/AKC. I always thought ADBA had a pretty strict policy on doing single reg. that the pedigree had to be legit and usually they only accept dogs from a reputable registry (like AKC/UKC). Until I knew someone who had a pup with a totally false pedigree. The sire had hung papers, top and bottom they used other dogs reg. number for his parents as the real parents were not registered. The dam had a 3 generation pedigree and no legit papers elsewhere. Don't know where the pedigree came from because they got the dog without paper/pedigree or any back ground info. Why did the ADBA allow them to register this bitch?


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

When I single registered dogs with the AADR, I was required to show at least a 3-generation pedigree. The only exception they made was for a friend's dog, whom the club president knew personally. The dog was a spayed house pet, so they went ahead and issued a registration without the top side of the pedigree completed (At the time). 

Yes, the AADR has it's flaws. But it provided yet another legal output for bulldog fanciers. Every AADR show/pull I've attended has been fun and well-organized. Fortunately, it seems that my local clubs are staying true to the registry. Our next show is in March 

Regardless, I've heard that 6 people, including TL Williams, were released. Can anyone verify this with a news article? There are just so many floating around, it's hard to keep up.


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

look at thoes pups... i hope they live, readin stories like that just make me mad....


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

GSDBulldog said:


> When I single registered dogs with the AADR, I was required to show at least a 3-generation pedigree. The only exception they made was for a friend's dog, whom the club president knew personally. The dog was a spayed house pet, so they went ahead and issued a registration without the top side of the pedigree completed (At the time).
> 
> Yes, the AADR has it's flaws. But it provided yet another legal output for bulldog fanciers. Every AADR show/pull I've attended has been fun and well-organized. Fortunately, it seems that my local clubs are staying true to the registry. Our next show is in March
> 
> Regardless, I've heard that 6 people, including TL Williams, were released. Can anyone verify this with a news article? There are just so many floating around, it's hard to keep up.


Same here GSD. If its true that they would allow it without where does that really put the ADBA. If you can easily hang papers in AADR and ADBA accepts AADR reg. dogs for single registry then those dogs would/could be in ADBA also.

From what I heard TL is out on bail, but not released, not sure though. In one article it said they wanted a high bail set but the judge refused so they were all released (on bail) almost immediately. You could probably call and find out though.


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

http://www.kold.com/Global/story.asp?S=7903037&nav=14RT


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

He isn't afraid to speak the truth huh.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

Smith said that his dogs will be killed, but that decision also has yet to be made. Investigators are still trying to determine if the pit bulls have been bred to be aggressive toward other animals, or have been trained that way. If the latter, investigators said that the dogs could be rehabilitated; if the dogs are bred that way, investigators say euthanasia might be the only alternative. The sheriff's department is working on getting the FBI, ATF and the USDA involved in hopes of including federal charges

i wish people would know at least something about the breed before they try to "save it" and really who gives two shits if a dog is DA, can a responisble owner not handle that? Lets just worry about the HA dogs.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

The most corrupt animal rights advocates on the planet are just tugging on the heart strings of the uneducated public. Whenever somone thinks of pit bulls nowadays, they automatically picture Vick and assume that anyone involved with this breed is murdering dogs and forcing them to fight to the death. Playing on the fears of do-gooders and bleeding hearts for a profit. Robbing Americans of their rights and due process. This entire country is turning into a bunch of nosy, pansy-ass tree huggers. There used to be a time when people stood up for the rights of FREE people in this FREE country.


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

Old_Blood said:


> He isn't afraid to speak the truth huh.


Unfortunately, you see how they twist everything around?

But you know what the really scary part of that article is...?

*He said that even pit bulls in good shape can be proof of dogfighting.*


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes GSDbulldog I noted that too! When he talked about being a show judge, myers said that was something for the "dog fighting community".

Wheezie I'm still trying to figure out how they determine if the dog is born DA or trained to be aggressive. :hammer:


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

buzhunter said:


> The impression I got was that they will be considering any agression as proof of "fight training" and an unacceptable character flaw.


They said that if they have been trained they can be rehabilitated, if they are bred for it they will probably be PTS. The part I don't get is how do they figure out which it is. If they consider it as proof of training, then they shouldn't put them to sleep.

If the latter, investigators said that the dogs could be rehabilitated; if the dogs are bred that way, investigators say euthanasia might be the only alternative.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

We're talking about the Humane Society. They'll put them all to sleep and say they have been bred that way for generations and post a danger to society, regardless of demeanor. I still can't figure out why a DA dog needs to be pts. God, I hope they never get ahold of my girls.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

Why are DA dogs being put to sleep that show no signs of being HA? Proper confinement and responsible ownership would take care of any risk factors that come along with having a DA dog. I would love to know the reasoning of putting any of these dogs down.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

wheezie said:


> Why are DA dogs being put to sleep that show no signs of being HA? Proper confinement and responsible ownership would take care of any risk factors that come along with having a DA dog. I would love to know the reasoning of putting any of these dogs down.


That's what I'm screaming!


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

*G-D is mentioned...* Late last week, Pima County Animal Care officials were busy removing animals from a Picture Rocks property, the scene of what law enforcement authorities believe to be the epicenter of an extensive fight-dog breeding operation.

Pima County Sheriff's deputies raided the property, and three others, last Tuesday. The busts netted a man whom authorities say was one of the most renowned breeders of fighting dogs in the country.

Mahlon Patrick, 63, who lives at the property in the 12000 block of West Orange Grove Road, was arrested on suspicion of cruelty to animals and dog fighting.

Police found 115 dogs in kennels at the property, including three litters of puppies.

"We have reason to believe that we have 30 to 40 generations of fighting dogs here," said Sgt. Terry Parish with the Pima County Sheriff's Department. Parish, who heads the department's community problems unit, is also an Oro Valley Town Council member.

The scene at Patrick's compound the day after the raid remained grim, as investigators catalogued scores of caged animals. Many of the dogs showed the signs of fighting, according to investigators.

Some dogs taken off the property also displayed angular limb deformation in their front legs, the result of generations of inbreeding, said Karter Neal, a Humane Society of Southern Arizona veterinarian aiding with the rescue effort.

Before the dogs were removed, county and Humane Society staff performed physical examinations as trucks lined up to take the animals to undisclosed Pima County Animal Care facilities.

The pit bulls, with reputations for fearlessness and ferocity, appeared hapless and terrified as animal care officials coaxed them from kennels laden with urine and feces.

"They seemed very starved for attention," said Marsh Meyers, director of community outreach for the Humane Society. "They're not being socialized like normal companion dogs."

Investigators also unearthed at least three separate animal gravesites on the four-acre property.

The corpses of six dogs, most of them young, were found buried on Patrick's compound, Parish said.

The presence of gravesites at the operation didn't surprise Meyers, who said many in the dog fighting community live by the code "breed the best, bury the rest."

Other animals were also recovered from the scene, including 30 chickens, two geese, 55 koi fish and two goats.

Patrick and Emily Dennis, who lived on the property, agreed to let the Humane Society take custody of the animals, said Amy Eades, the group's president.

The pair, released without bond, showed up at the property last Wednesday afternoon to pick up an automobile and clothing. Police barred Patrick from entering the compound, but Dennis was escorted to her trailer by a sheriff's deputy.

Calls to Patrick at a number found on his Web site, www.bolio.net, went unanswered.

Scores of investigators spent much of last Wednesday, a day after the raid, sifting through mounds of evidence scattered across the property, a maze of dog kennels, dilapidated trailers and sheds.

Corrugated steel separated dog cages in five locations.

Police also found in barn a large freezer filled with bags of frozen milk. Parish thinks the bags contained dog's milk stockpiled to feed puppies produced at the kennel.

Because of the aggressive nature of the dogs, the result of selective breeding aimed at producing fight-worthy animals, it might have been necessary to hand-feed the puppies as a way to protect them from their mothers, Parish suggested.

Law enforcement and Humane Society investigators believe Patrick has bred and cultivated at least two highly sought bloodlines of fighting dogs called Bolio and Tombstone.

"Some of the dogs from these lines were showing up in Latin America and Europe," Meyers said.

Reviews of pit bull-related Web sites and discussion boards indicated that Patrick, known as "Pat" Patrick in pit bull breeding circles, is a near celebrity of the subculture.

In 2001, Patrick received a lifetime award for breeding achievement from the American Dog Breeders Association, a group that produces publications and a Web site devoted to pit bulls.

*Dozens of postings from one online forum called game-dog.com praised Patrick's dogs.

"Pat Patrick is the man who dedicated his life to breeding dogs &#8230; off Indian Bolio and thus creating this magnificent strain," boasted one poster.*

On Patrick's Web site, a message board boasts of dogs' bloodlines and advertises puppies available for sale.

Bloodlines dominate the conversations on such forums. Several Web sites and periodicals dedicated to pit bulls also show fixations with bloodlines.

The raid at Patrick's property was part of a larger law enforcement action that included two separate breeding operations. Police arrested six people in all whom they believe to have connections with dog breeding and fighting.

Juan and Zenaida Verdin, a married couple and associates of Patrick, are suspected of running the fight-training portion of the enterprise, Parish said. The two were also released without bond.

Also arrested were Robert C. Smith and Terry Williams. Police suspect the two of managing a similar fight-dog breeding trade - with a twist.

The pair also runs a Web site called All American Dog Registry, a space dedicated to pit bulls. The site registers pit bulls and sanctions sporting events, such as weight pulls, for the breed. Critics of the site say it's merely a networking place for the dog fighting subculture.

"All American Dog Registry is a registry created by dog fighters for dog fighters," Meyers said.

Williams declined comment on his arrest when contacted last week by The Explorer, instead referring all questions to his lawyer, Roberta Jensen.

"I'm outraged that the press has been crucifying these people," Jensen said. "My clients are innocent until proven guilty."

The attorney also represents Robert Smith. Both men were released without bond.

Jensen said Smith is a known throughout the world as a dog show judge and expert on American Staffordshire terriers.

Jensen also expressed concerns about the Humane Society's involvement with the investigation.

"I'm concerned about who Mr. (John) Goodwin is," Jensen said.

Goodwin, an animal cruelty expert with the Humane Society, has been extensively quoted in relation to this and other suspected dog fighting cases. On many pit-bull centric Web sites and message boards, Goodwin is the focus of scorn. Postings on some sites accuse him of being an animal rights extremist.

According to the Human Society's Meyers, Pima County is home to some of the biggest players in the world of fighting dogs.

"We do know that southern Arizona has been a hotbed of breeding," Meyers said.

In fact, according to local Humane Society spokeswoman Jenny Rose, authorities here considered Pima County the country's No. 1 exporter of fighting dogs.

Pit bull breeding can be a lucrative trade. Meyers estimates that Patrick and other breeders can sell fighting dogs for as much as $10,000 each.

Authorities said Patrick has been in the breeding business since at least the late-1960s.

Last week's raids netted 150 dogs. Pima County Animal Care Center will house 56 of the dogs, the others will be held with co-operating outside agencies, said Vicki Duraine with Pima County Animal Care.

At least 28 dogs were given over to the Humane Society, which will hold the animals pending the outcome of the investigation.

The challenge facing Pima County Animal Care isn't in keeping such a large number of dogs, but the fact that the animals will have to be held in segregation for extended periods.

"Some of the dogs are completely isolated," Duraine said.

Because authorities believe the dogs have been bred and raised solely for fighting, kennels normally intended for multiple animals will hold just one dog, Duraine said.

The dogs are currently considered evidence in a criminal prosecution, which means the county and other agencies will keep the animals until the case reaches final resolution.

"That's the sad nature of these kinds of crimes," Eades said. "Normally, you can take the victims and lavish them with better treatment."

But the dogs will have access to medical care and facilities far more sanitary than the ones they were taken from, Eades said.

The air around Patrick's compound was heavy last week with the stench of animal waste. Investigators had to cover the ground between two rows of kennels with scrap metal and wood because a stream of raw sewage had filled the passageway.

In addition to the dogs taken from Patrick's property, Parish said steroids and a cache of weapons were found.

Parish said the sheriff's department suspects Patrick might have also been trading dogs for guns.

"Often we see people involved in dog fighting rings are involved in other criminal activities," Meyers said.

With a bust as large as the one last week, however, authorities think the disruption will ripple through the dog-fighting arena.

The case has also attracted the attention of law enforcement authorities from outside agencies, Parish said.

The Pima County Sheriff's Department has been in contact with U.S. Department of Agriculture, the Bureau of Alcohol Tobacco Firearms and Explosives, and the FBI.

"I don't think we will end (dog fighting)," Meyers said, "but we put a big dent in it."

*Continued below...*


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Ty Bowers contributed to this report.

Pima County at center of dog fighting trade, police say

It's difficult to track just how many people are involved in dog fighting, investigators say.

Most put the number of people involved in the "upper echelons" of the bloodsport at 40,000 nationwide, according to Jenny Rose, a spokeswoman for the Humane Society of Southern Arizona.

Until recently, Pima County was considered the "No. 1 exporter of fighting dogs in the country," Rose added.

Last Tuesday's raid at Mahlon Patrick's kennels in Picture Rocks, during which police seized 115 pit bulls, should put a dent in the local fighting dog trade, investigators and humane society officials said.

The penalties in Arizona are stiff for those who fight and breed fighting dogs. In fact, the state's penalties for those crimes rank among the toughest in the nation, according to the Human Society of the United States.

In Arizona, dog fighting is a felony, the punishment for which is nine months to two years in prison and up to a $150,000 fine. Spectators at dog fights can receive similar punishment.

When fighting dogs are transported across state lines, federal penalties can result in up to three years behind bars and a $250,000 fine per offense.

Still, dog fighting remains big business, with the dogs but victims of the bloodlust, according to animal advocates.

An estimated 35 percent of the nation's animal shelters take in at least one pit bull per day, according to a 2000 study by the American Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Animals. That study also found that pit bulls make up 20 percent of the population in one out of four animal shelters nationwide.

-Ty Bowers

For centuries, dogs bred to fight

Old photographs found on scores of Web sites depict people posing with their pit bulls, as if the dogs were mere family pets.

In the 1930s and 1940s, the American pit bull terrier and the American Staffordshire terrier - generically referred to as "pit bulls" - were the "Labrador retrievers of America," according to Jenny Rose, a spokeswoman for the Humane Society of Southern Arizona.

The animals' broad, muscular shoulders and wide jowls, however, reveal centuries of breeding for a singular purpose - to fight.

For centuries, fighting dogs counted as sport, dating back to the days of Pax Romana, when the Romans bred dogs to fight other animals in the Colosseum, according to historical records. In medieval England, the practice of baiting - fighting dogs against chained bears or bulls - drew huge audiences.

By the 19th century, however, the British grew concerned about the sport's seeming cruelty to bears and bulls. Instead, people turned their attention to dog-on-dog fighting, and a modern-day bloodsport was born.

By 1835, British Parliament had outlawed dog fighting, though it continued in various clandestine circles.

In America, organized dog fighting predates the Civil War.

The American pit bull terrier and the American Staffordshire terrier over the last century have developed reputations for ferocity, a willingness to brawl to the death against another dog.

Everything about the breeds, of which only the Staffordshire is recognized by the American Kennel Club, seems built for fighting - taut skin, squatty, wide builds, expansive chests and short muzzles.

"In the same way that Labradors were bred to retrieve birds, (American pit bull terriers) were bred to face other dogs in mortal combat," according to Pit Bull Rescue Central's notes on the breed. "This is the 'sad' work these dogs were created for."

Yet, while the so-called "pit" breeds seem to have been bred with an innate aggressiveness toward other dogs, the animals should not display the same ire toward humans, according to Pit Bull Rescue.

In fact, when their temperaments are compared to those of other dogs, pit bulls fare better than even the golden retriever, according to the American Temperament Test Society, which measures dog behavior.

Nonetheless, the powerful pit bull, with decades and sometimes centuries of breeding, holds fast to its reputation as a fearsome fighter.

"It is not the hate of other dogs that causes pit bulls to fight, but rather the 'urge' to do so that has been bred into the dogs for many generations," according to Pit Bull Rescue.

- Ty Bowers

http://www.explorernews.com/article/show/21521

*Want to say HI!*


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Gee, Marty, you must be honored.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Not really, just posting the lastest update.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I was being sarcastic.


----------



## dndkent (Apr 20, 2007)

Marty said:


> *"They seemed very starved for attention," said Marsh Meyers, director of community outreach for the Humane Society. "They're not being socialized like normal companion dogs."*


My guy sleeps on my bed and is in the house almost 24/7, goes every where with me and every time he meets some one he is "starved " for attention. :hammer: Stupid ppl need to be PTS JMO


----------

